# Q? about Extrema Ratio knives



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 17, 2008)

Anyone have any or see them/handle them in person?

What is your opinion on these works of art?:thumbsup:

They look nice and the price reflects it.....are they worth it?:thinking:

I like all of them and don't have a problem dropping the coin on 1 or 2 of them comsidering they have a lifetime warranty like my favorite lightsoo:

HELP PLEASE.....I want one, but would like some opinions first!

Thanks


----------



## cutlerylover (Jan 18, 2008)

I have seen them before, but never got a chance to use one or even hold one...But...check otu thsi beast! The RAO...lol, I think the price is @ $300 or so, I coudl be wrong, the only prices I could find online were not in US dollars so I may be way of on my guestimate, lol...But...Although I woudl not shell out the $ for this one, I would definatly get in on a pass around, lol...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sRd0csYJp2w


----------



## RA40 (Jan 18, 2008)

If ya like it...buy it. 

My opinion...at that size, a fixed blade would be my choice. Nicer contoured handle, thinner sheath carry and probably lighter. It is too much steel to carry, the purpose of a folding knife is compact carry. Some enjoy that Crocodile Dundee thing...that's not a knife...now this is a knife...


----------



## NordMetal (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi!

I have bought the RAO last summer.
It's well made, no complain about it.
But be aware of its size! 
Not everywhere are visible fixed knives welcomed and
there come the chance for the RAO.

For sure I buy another Extrema Ratio this year,
probably the ER Panther.

If you want to buy a Nemesis, MPC or Fulcrum folder
then check out their news section, where they have
a recall for some older production batches of above knives.

http://www.extremaratioknivesdivision.eu/inglese/news.htm


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jan 26, 2008)

Well I gave in, sold a few lights and bought some new gear. I am very happy with my purchase and don't see me getting rid of these...Ever. The "Shrapnal" has a 4" blade that is a 1/4" thick and fits my hand almost perfectly. I thought the "Doberman" had a wood handle, but turns out to be some kind of composite that resembles wood. Heres some pics.....


----------



## janwe (Jan 26, 2008)

Respect! :twothumbs


----------



## Casanski (Jun 12, 2010)

DaFABRICATA said:


> Anyone have any or see them/handle them in person?
> 
> What is your opinion on these works of art?:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hi` !
I have the Extrema Ratio RAO 185. It´s a HEAVY DUTY folder. You have no idea before you hold it in your hands!!!
www.klingenladen.com are selling them in Germany.
The Extrema Ratio RAO 185 is about 300 Euro - right now (2010).
I am DEEPLY impressed by both the quality and the durability of these knives. You certainly get what you pay for!!! 
I can only emerge you to try and buy one - but, be aware of the weight of each individual knife... Do you need a knife that weighs half a kilo? Or should you settle for one of the smaller ones?
Best regards. 
Marcus.


----------



## Vortus (Jun 14, 2010)

After reading this, and my own search for a heavy duty knife, I got to looking. On eBay I found an RAO 185 currently bid at $99 + $9.99 shipping. Unlike other Extrema knives, it was just listed as an RAO 185. Prob why dome missed it. So I bid on it, thinking odd there were no other bidders. It was listed as an RAO combat knife, pics are the same as the Extrema Ratio so I think that's what it is. Hope so anyway, so either I got a hell of a deal at $112 and change or I get screwed eBay style. Hehe I'll post up either my gain or my shame when it gets to me. 

Monster knife and my Blaster NG both supposed to arrive soon! Woohooo!


----------



## Vortus (Jun 14, 2010)

eBay Item number:	230484843278

so did I get a deal or lose out from the pics?


----------



## Vortus (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm guessing yall are being polite and hoping for the best. After some more research, I have a sinking feeling I just got torched by the world of knockoffs. Saving my anger in case I'm wrong, but not looking good. Didn't even think about knockoffs and fakes. Damn....Alot of things are adding up.


----------



## carrot (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Vortus, it is very difficult to determine fakes over the internet especially since most of us do not own ER knives and do not have extensive experience with them. I suggest you forward your question to ER directly as they would be best equipped to tell you.


----------



## Vortus (Jun 15, 2010)

It's paid for already. I it was on the ER website I read about the fakes, boxes and all. Once I have it in hand, I'll go from there. *chuckle* the seller had a 99.9 positive rating. I should have checked the one negative. It was that the seller sold a knockoff version of a knife....

Good idea about contacting extrema. I'll send them an email, maybe they'll want to prosecute if it's a fake.


----------



## RepProdigious (Jun 16, 2010)

ER knives are expensive.... Very expensive for what you get in fact and every seller knows this. If you find a knife NIB under 75% retail you can be 99% sure you're looking at a fake.

I've handled quite a few ER models and even tho they are nice, they are nowhere near $300+ nice! For that kind of money there are way better options. If for example i compare them to similar benchmade knives quality and price wise BM will win every time hands down..... 

And if you are in the market for an expensive but high quality properly strong knife, go get yourself a Green Beret, now THATs a $300 knife!!


----------



## Vortus (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll look at them, as I expect I'll do alot more research and buy from a reputable seller this time. I was specifically attracted to the RAO, as that's the heaviest folder I have ever seen, combined with the blades thickness and chisel end I'll be surprised to find others that fit what I want. And the locking pin was a nice touch since the end of my thumb is held together by glue and tape at the moment. Not afraid of investing money into high quality tools as long as they fit my needs. I'm after industrial, not pretty. Tools that can survive things they really were not intended for. 



I contacted ER, and so far, hehehe, ESP for a non-customer at this point, thier customer service seems impressive. Responded quick, so I'll send pics to them when it comes in.


----------



## Vortus (Jun 25, 2010)

Oth my blaster ng and my RAO (real or fake?) came in. So I'll get to see them in the morning and hopefully post up pics. According to my wife comparing it to the the ER website pics, looks the same to her. Will see when I give it the mudflap test that my buck failed.


----------



## Vortus (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, pics will come in the morning....after I find my camera. Just a quick one with the cell for now. Ill be honest, not knowing what to look for makes it pretty hard, if its a fake, its a pretty impressive one.

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff158/Mandurath/Flashlight/GetAttachmentaspx.jpg


----------



## Vortus (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, not even waiting on the response from ER. After a day of tinkering and more searching, its a fake. Matter of fact, its EXACTLY like the one pictured on the website about fakes. Hehe same number on the blade to.

Differences
Diamond sharpener 
Fake is plastic, no ER stamp, and the lanyard is connected on the top center.
Real has a ER stamp, is made of metal, and is connected on the upper left corner.
Case has some very small gaps, real one would not have that.
Small imperfection on base of blade where it was made.
Very slight play, both up/down and side/side when locked, didnt expect any.
The top part of the tip is not sharpened.

So I have begun to try to get my money back, and will buy a real one.


----------



## Vortus (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, good news, the seller is giving me a refund.


And the real ones are on sale! :twothumbs


----------



## troller_cpf (Jul 15, 2010)

There are a LOT of fake Extrema Ratio out there, especially on the web.

I have personally got a Col Moschin and a Fulcrum II T folder.

Both are built like a tank, the Col Moschin cuts through everything and it is uber uber sharp, while the FIIT is actually one of the strongest folders in the market. You can smash windows, cut through seatbelts and use it as a defence tool. That's why I keep it in my car.

I want to buy a Shrapnel OG one day.

*BUT* --> IMHO I think that all of ER knives are just designed and built to be MILITARY / COMBAT / EMERGENCY knives. If you want a bushcraft or EDC knife, there are many others that will do the job much better. Just to name one, go with a Fallkniven and you can't go wrong!


----------

